# Help recommend a good receiver



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello all,

Looking to get a receiver and could use your help. 

My wife and I live in a small apartment/condo and are looking for a 5.1 system. We were looking at the Onkyo 6300 HTIB (only 5.1 would be used) based on its price right now of $500. I know you can do much better on a build your own system. One of the problems we are running into is space in our entertainment center. The Onkyo HTIB system receiver would fit, but would only have 2 inches of clearance on the top. There is only 8 inches total between shelves and the Onkyo receiver is 6 inches tall. The entertainment center is open concept with no sides, front, or, back. There would be a cable box, and blue ray to the right of the receiver with 1 inch of clearance. I am a little worried about the 2 inches on the top as I know Onkyo's can run hot.

I looked at the pioneer 1020k as that would also fit in the entertainment center. However, that unit does not have standy pass through. That is a must as my wife watches a lot of TV and she does not want to always use the receiver. 

If I go the route of building my own system I would like to get the Energy Classic take 5.1 speakers as I like the size, and have heard nothing but good things.

Our budget is $500-$750 max including speakers.

Looking for 5.1, a smaller receiver size, standby pass through, decode at leat Dolby Ture HD and Dolby Digital, at leat 3 HDMI ports, could care less about 3D, does not need an iPod doc as I can plug that in analog, would like to be able to put video in through mode so the blu ray player can upconvert SD DVD.

Is there such a setup, or am I better going with the Onkyo 6300 HTIB?

Mind you we are only looking to 3-5 years out of this system as by then we hope to have much more room and own a house to put in a dedicated media room.

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given your needs and budget constraints, I think the Onkyo HTIB is your best bet. I often propose going with Separates, but with the need for Standby and the size constraints and budget, the Onkyo seems like the way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

JJ, thanks for your quick reply.

Actually I think I may have a workaround for the Pioneer 1020k not having standby pass through. Not sure why this never occured to me before. My comcast box has an optical audio out. I can then patch the box hdmi to the TV. Whenever we want to watch cable in or network TV in 5.1 all we have to do is change the Pioneer to the optical input. That way I get the sports and HD channels in 5.1, and the wife can watch TV as she normally does. I have more then enough inputs to make it work. Am I wrong in my thinking that this will work?

Pioneer 1020k with the Energy 5.1 take classics. Should be a good setup. 

Also just found out inlaws got me best buy gift cards so I will be within my budget and have leftovers for cable and stands.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, I dont think you will find a better deal then this Onkyo HT7300 system. It fits your budget and is very feature rich for the money.


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have looked at the Onkyo 7300, but am not a fan of how the towers look. We need to save on space in our apartment. Wife does not want to live in a mancave living room. Not to mention it is the same receiver as the Onkyo system I was looking at so I would still have the heat issue.

The Energy speakers are perfect size for us.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Heat will be an issue with any receiver, Dont go by reviews as many times its just someone who has a gripe with one or other company.


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

So my question then would be is the Onkyo HTIB 6300 better than a build your own setup made up of a Pioneer 1020k and the energy classics?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, because you get a sub with it and thats a big deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rmclain73 said:


> So my question then would be is the Onkyo HTIB 6300 better than a build your own setup made up of a Pioneer 1020k and the energy classics?


Hello,
I do not believe that to be the case. I think an AVR like the Pioneer and the Energy Speakers would be the best sounding choice of the two. You might want to check out Shop Onkyo and Accessories4less for B-Stock Onkyo AVR'S.

Something like the TX-NR707 is available for under 400 Dollars last time I looked and Retails for 899.
This AVR adds THX Post Processing, Preamp Outputs, and I am almost positive the ability to Switch Components while on Standby.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Bad, I did not realise the Energy Classic's included a sub I agree that they would be a great choice over the Onkyo HTIB


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> yes, because you get a sub with it and thats a big deal.


Not the case at all. You do get a sub with the speaker set.

http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Classi...2C44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292956187&sr=8-1


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Something like the TX-NR707 is available for under 400 Dollars last time I looked and Retails for 899.
> This AVR adds THX Post Processing, Preamp Outputs, and I am almost positive the ability to Switch Components while on Standby.
> Cheers,
> JJ


This is a good idea, but in my case I have to deal with Best Buy as I have gift cards to be used. This is part of the reason why the wife is go gungho for me to go ahead with the purchase.


----------

